# Daily Show/ Colbert running longer than 30 minutes?



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

It seems to me that lately the Daily Show and the Colbert Report are actually sometimes running longer than 30 minutes. I thought they were just starting late, so I added one minute to the end of each show (overlapping from 11:30 to 11:31PM ET), but recently I've been getting the ends cut off without the beginnings starting late. It might possibly have been one night when I recorded the later running of the shows. Has anybody else noticed this or is it just me? How much do you pad your DS/CR recordings?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

As far as I can tell, they've added a bit of commercial time to both "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report" that's accounting for the overrun. It's been especially obvious to me in terms of the time the third (interview) segment starts on "The Colbert Report" -- used to be at :21 or :22 into the recording, but suddenly it's more like :24.

No padding yet, but I might have to add a couple minutes to the end of the "Colbert Report," since I like his signoffs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have had the Daily Show and Colbert have 1 minute pre/post padding for YEARS and it was necessary.

Nowadays, they seem to always need a few (I haven't figured exactly how much yet) minutes of padding even at 11/11:30. Worse is if you try to record any of the reruns.

The ~1:30 (IIRC) Daily Show rerun is running about *5 minutes* late.

The 9:30AM rerun seems to be running *approximately* on time (i.e. 1 minute pad from the "old" days seems appropriate, based upon only a few data points though)... 

But I am pretty darn sure they are EDITING the early morning reruns.

I had recorded the ~1:30 AM rerun, and didn't have enough padding on it. FFing through it, I saw a little section on those neon plastic shoes. But I'm almost positive that part of the interview with Tim Gunn was NOT in the 9:30AM rerun (which I dubbed to my non-Tivo recorder).

If I confirm that when I watch it, I guess I'll always make sure to record the 11/11:30 shows and pad 5 minutes on each or something.


----------



## jeremybb (Apr 11, 2004)

Please follow up on the editing. I normally record the early morning show to avoid conflicts.

Thanks


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm changing my overrun to 5 minutes as well. Thursday night's Daily Show was 32:40 long and the Colbert show was also over 30 minutes (not sure how long exactly - I recorded 3 minutes extra and still missed the ending). I suppose Comedy Central wants to milk the shows' popularity with more commercials. If I have to choose between the shows running long or having less content to fit into 30:00, I'll choose the former, of course.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

This is annoying - I always record the two as a pair (that's how I watch them) - I record the Daily Show with 30 minutes of padding to get both as one "show". Can't do 35 minutes padding, so I guess I'll have to up it to an hour.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

jayfest said:


> If I have to choose between the shows running long or having less content to fit into 30:00, I'll choose the former, of course.


Of course, I'd also choose to have Comedy Central report the start and end times accurately: don't say they run from 11:00 to 11:30 and 11:30 to 12:00 if it's really 11:00 to 11:32 and 11:32 to 12:04 (as it was Thursday night).

Perhaps they'll work on this over the 3-week break, although I doubt it -- but I do note that there are actual _episode descriptions_ for next week's reruns, which is a sign of some kind of progress.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Reruns *again*? Didn't they just do *2 weeks* of reruns? (maybe I'm thinking of Letterman..) But it seems like their last week(s) of reruns was shorter ago than the usual gap.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

They haven't taken more than a week off at a single time all summer.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Three weeks? Isn't that pretty long? I have been watching the Daily Show since moderately early in the first Bush Administration and don't remember him taking off more than a week?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Three weeks? Isn't that pretty long? I have been watching the Daily Show since moderately early in the first Bush Administration and don't remember him taking off more than a week?


I think I remember them, in years past, taking off the two weeks before Labor Day plus Labor Day itself, so they'd return and do three new episodes the Tuesday-Thursday of Labor Day week.

Perhaps they're eliminating those 3-day weeks of new shows, so they've rejiggered when their vacations fall.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Another theory, which I've heard rumors: the 3-week breaks are so they can upgrade both shows to HD. (So it's no wonder they're putting in more commercials -- they need to pay for the new equipment.  )


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jeremybb said:


> Please follow up on the editing. I normally record the early morning show to avoid conflicts.


Looks like I forgot to follow up here.

Well, I thought the rerun show was edited..

I just *skimmed* through the Tim Gunn interview portion at:
http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/246920/wed-august-19-2009-tim-gunn

and see no mention of the Crocs thing I sure thought I saw during the interview (when I FFed through an earlier *partial* recording). I will try to re-watch the full thing online sometime.

Can someone else confirm whether I'm imagining it, or there really was a discussion between Jon & Tim about Crocs, and they made fun of an image of someone wearing Crocs?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

There was no mention of Crocs that I remember.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

mattack said:


> Can someone else confirm whether I'm imagining it, or there really was a discussion between Jon & Tim about Crocs, and they made fun of an image of someone wearing Crocs?


I can confirm that you are imagining it. 

Nothing like that was shown in the episode that aired in the "first showing" time slot.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

(You were recording the 11pm one, right?)

Wow, that's one vivid false memory then -- they showed a picture of someone wearing Crocs, and Tim said something along the lines of "that's ok at the beach, but not elsewhere". Who knows, maybe it was actually a clip during the commercial right after the interview segment.. but remember, I was FFing through my recording to see if it was complete or not.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

So yeah, speaking of those two shows, how do I structure a Season Pass so that I only catch "First Run" episodes and not re-runs? This is what I have requested in my "season pass", but it still records all the repeats.

I have never figured out why. Does anyone know why?


----------



## PhilDVR (Nov 8, 2007)

The why reason? Comedy Central uses generic descriptions for those shows. The solution - making a Wishlist using the Tupper Method. Same type of problem is coming up with the September 4th Eureka marathon on syfy.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

PhilDVR said:


> The why reason? Comedy Central uses generic descriptions for those shows. The solution - making a Wishlist using the Tupper Method. Same type of problem is coming up with the September 4th Eureka marathon on syfy.


Was not aware of this method.

Thanks.

Only one question. Do you keep your regular Season Pass also?

This should work with Wind Tunnel and the Speed Report on the Speed Channel. Excellent.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have not been getting ANY reruns recorded at all this week. I suspect some of the MONDAY reruns might not have guide data -- but seriously, the Comedy Central guide data has been much better, most of the time, for years now.

Since all Tivos get the same guide data, I don't quite see how some people are still getting tons of false recordings.. unless it's the Monday reruns which *are* typically guide data-less.


----------

